
There's a hole in Kubernetes that lets miscreants cause havoc - jcassee
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/12/03/kubernetes_flaw_cve_2018_1002105/
======
jcassee
Here is the GitHub issue:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/71411](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/71411)

